# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Is this legit Test Cyp?

## imasleep

legit?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## useakme

Looks alright but kind of hard to tell with that pic.

----------


## blksavage

the ibuprofen looks real

----------


## kawika

> the ibuprofen looks real


Rofl. Agreed ha!

----------

